
DeKalb allows police department to access private license plate readers - onetimemanytime
https://www.ajc.com/news/local/dekalb-allows-police-department-access-private-license-plate-readers/LBCiRar6xZV0APP3kD0AkL/
======
100100010001
We need legislation to stop this overreaching by the government and police.
Soon, you won’t be able to walk out on your front lawn without being recorded.

